# Requiem live full orchestra Staten Island NY and beyond Open Auditions



## the metal man (May 11, 2019)

Greetings like minded friends, my name is Eugene Dacey and I would love to brain storm with anyone who is interested in putting together a group of passionate musicians to perform Requiem by Wolfgang Mozart, live in a grand theater. I have start up capital and will make this happen. From stage hand to lead soprano and everything in between I am making an open casting call to all. This piece brings me to tears. There is no greater gift that I can give than bringing this music to all that have an ear... Thank God for Music. I've gibber jabbered enough. Share your thoughts and idea's, I can't wait to hear from you... Sincerely, Gene. P.S. you don't have to be Metropolitan Opera House caliber talent... you just have to have the passion for this music... Thank you


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

the metal man said:


> Greetings like minded friends, my name is Eugene Dacey and I would love to brain storm with anyone who is interested in putting together a group of passionate musicians to perform Requiem by Wolfgang Mozart, live in a grand theater. I have start up capital and will make this happen. From stage hand to lead soprano and everything in between I am making an open casting call to all. This piece brings me to tears. There is no greater gift that I can give than bringing this music to all that have an ear... Thank God for Music. I've gibber jabbered enough. Share your thoughts and idea's, I can't wait to hear from you... Sincerely, Gene. P.S. you don't have to be Metropolitan Opera House caliber talent... you just have to have the passion for this music... Thank you


I'm a Staten Island native, and could certainly play the flute part, or sing. What you really need is a competent, ideally professional, conductor to put it all together. And if you can offer transportation from Manhattan (I wouldn't need that) to your venue, you could put together a formidable group with college and graduate level students from the major music schools. My late father organized Bach cantata and Brandenburg concerto performances on Staten Island, so I'm familiar with what's involved. You can pm me if you wish.


----------



## the metal man (May 11, 2019)

Thank you Fluteman. I'm not a conductor I'll have to give this more thought...


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

the metal man said:


> Thank you Fluteman. I'm not a conductor I'll have to give this more thought...


OK. I don't know how much money you are willing to put into this, but I would consider contacting the major NYC music schools. If you can afford to rent a venue like a church and maybe pay a conductor for the day, and arrange for transportation you could easily get some top college and graduate level orchestra and vocal students to do it for nothing. There are plenty of church choirs and amateurs who would be interested too. Get the right conductor and he or she could probably recruit everyone else. In other words, you don't need me. But let me know how you make out.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hire a professional orchestra contractor...they'll get you fine professional players...


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Heck148 said:


> Hire a professional orchestra contractor...they'll get you fine professional players...


With respect, that would be insanely expensive way to put on an amateur performance that is not going to make any money. In New York, you can get undergraduate Juilliard and Mannes students for the orchestra, and a good choir, who will do a good job of it for no money, though you would have to provide transportation outside of Manhattan, and you can't expect them to do much in the way of rehearsals. Even a conductor might show up once for no money.

If your organization has the budget to hire professionals, or if you are a wealthy individual, then by all means hire pros. But it will be a lot of money, and I've found that even wealthy individuals or organizations with grant money will seldom back something like this by themselves.


----------

